# Need Help/Suggestions for a Gaming Build



## Shadoku (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello, I am thinking about building / buying a new pc but figure I can get more bang for my buck if I buy the components and build it as opposed to buying a prebuilt one. Will be used *mainly* for gaming which for now is Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward (has the option for 4k). I currently have an old AMD Phenom II X4 810 with an AMD 6770 and it plays the game on high settings at 1600 x 1200 but sometimes it stutters and at times it overheats randomly and it reboots but loads slow on the reboot end.

EDIT: If possible I would like a card that will be future proof for a bit with room for adding a second for SLI or better. Or if possible a PC where the only thing I would have to upgrade is the Video Card in time.


Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build? : 

$1000.00-1500.00 USD.

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want? :

Not really but I am leaning towards an Nvidia/Intel Build.

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much? 

: The most multitasking i will be doing is gaming while listening to music or running a browser while playing.

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games? :

Yes, the reason for this build is mainly for games. Final Fantasy XIV is the main game i play which was released last year and it now has support for 4K resolution so if possible I would like to play at 4K or the next best thing (it will have VR support later as well). Also play Perfect World International which is more than a few years old but has been upgraded and now uses way more effects that it first did. Would also like to be able to play newer games that are recently released or released in the future at high or better settings.



Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?

: none that I know of as of yet.


Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much? :

Possibly, but I would prefer to be able to do it with an easy program that the motherboard or graphics card usually has... I am not too tech savvy on that and would not want to risk it beyond something small.

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing? 

: Not sure but i figure I will need a pretty big amount of Storage as i will be mainly storing games that I will be playing.


Operating System: Do you want Windows 7 or 8.1, or Linux compatibility? 

: I have not tried 8.1 and never used Linux but i currently have windows 7 and I love it. Not too fond of the Windows 10 layout.


Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?

: This is debatable, I can always get this separately so do not include it in the budget.

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?

: No.

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen? 

: If possible I would like something that does 4K or 21:9 but not something that is too expensive (500+) as I can shell out that much later on, but want something good for now. 


Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?

: Not really but basically anything that has the best prices / offers

Location: What country do you live in? 

: United States


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out our recommend build guide here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html

Something like the $1300 Intel build may be your best bet. While I haven't changed it in the guide yet, you may see about swapping the recommended GTX 970 for the new GTX 1070.


----------



## Shadoku (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Masterchiefxx17, 

I looked over the 1300 and 1700 build and i am currently checking out the components on the 1700 and I have swapped the video card with a GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming GV-N1080G1 GAMING-8GD Video Card. Do you have any input on this card? Also, will the CPU cooler selected on there really good or do you think I should get a CPU non maintenance liquid cooler better? Something like the Thermaltake ones for instance? Everything seems to be in stock on the website, and having everything in cart minus the cpu cooler/EVO SSD (out of stock) it is currently around $$ 1747.00. Do you think this would be a good build ? The reason I am leaning towards choosing the 1080 is so I can add a 2nd for SLI later, or am i able to go with a 1070 and SLI a 1080?

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming GV-N1080G1 GAMING-8GD Video Card-Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you really need a GTX 1080? A GTX 1070 is more than enough for almost ever user. As for your comment on SLI, I wish SLI would go away and people didn't think it was so great. :wink: Don't SLI cards because the gain vs cost is abysmal.

The Gigabyte brand for the GPU is fine. I like the G1 series, it's what I use.

For the CPU cooler, it should be just fine. If anything you could grab this one below, but this is a very large cooler. I find it to look cool though!

Noctua NH-D15 SSO2 D-Type Premium CPU Cooler, NF-A15 x 2 PWM Fans - Newegg.com


----------



## Shadoku (Jan 22, 2008)

The reason I am trying to go with a 1080 is to sort of future proof for at least a few years... The PC i have now i bought i wanna say somewhere around 4-5 years ago... or something like that and With this new one I want something i wont have to upgrade for about a few years as well, and if anything at that point maybe just the video card or CPU. About SLI, you are right about that so maybe you have a point but in that case I think I would be safer with the 1080?
That CPU Cooler does look cool indeed! Do you think it will fit in the case for that build without a problem? And last question, do you think I will need to buy anything else for this? like cables and what not.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A GTX 1070 is more than enough future proofing. It will last your 4 - 5 year requirement.

The CPU cooler should fit. If you want, I use that CPU cooler in this case it looks pretty neat if you ask me.

NEW NZXT H440 STEEL Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FN V2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB3.0, PWM Fan hub, White/Black-Newegg.com

As for the add-ons. You could think about custom cables with a fully modular PSU.

Ensourced Custom Accessories


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Totally agree with you on the SLI Masterchiefxx17, aside from cost vs gain discrepancy, I'm surprised it's still available at all given the performance of the cards available today.


----------



## Shadoku (Jan 22, 2008)

That case does look cool! And I guess you're both right about the SLI lol... Also that link for the modular PSU and cables does that mean I should change the PSU in the build? And does it also mean that I need to buy/add cables because hey aren't included with everything?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So this PSU is a fully modular PSU. This means that the cables are not attached to the power supply and need to be plugged in directly. They do provide you these cables, typically in all black.

SeaSonic SS-750KM3 750W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready-Newegg.com

If you want custom cables, then many sites sell them. You can get custom colors and they look very cool.

If you are looking for a custom cable kit/pack, then these are good too:

https://cablemod.com/products/


----------

